# Electronic soundtracks similar to hanna, fight club



## davidson (Jan 30, 2020)

Any recommendations for good, in your face electronic soundtracks similar to hanna and fight club? Something along the lines of that funky breakbeat / analogue sound, rather than the dreamy hybrid oblivion or tron legacy styles.


----------



## reimerpdx (Jan 30, 2020)

Have you checked out "Attack the Block" by Steven Price?


----------



## davidson (Jan 30, 2020)

reimerpdx said:


> Have you checked out "Attack the Block" by Steven Price?



Excellent, thanks! My first thoughts were like 'wow, this sounds legit and a hell of a departure from gravity and bbc nature docs', then I realised he had the mighty basement jaxx involved


----------



## reimerpdx (Jan 30, 2020)

davidson said:


> Excellent, thanks! My first thoughts were like 'wow, this sounds legit and a hell of a departure from gravity and bbc nature docs', then I realised he had the mighty basement jaxx involved


Yeah. It was one of those not quite on the radar scores. "Rooftops" is one of my faves... but can't go wrong with the first or last tracks either.


----------



## davidson (Jan 30, 2020)

reimerpdx said:


> Yeah. It was one of those not quite on the radar scores. "Rooftops" is one of my faves... but can't go wrong with the first or last tracks either.



Last track is a 10, agreed. I wish BJ would release a full album in that style.


----------

